# Autumn Bricks Knit Blanket



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thought this was pretty and others might enjoy the pattern

Autumn Bricks Knit Blanket

http://demandware.edgesuite.net/aamm_prd/on/demandware.static/Sites-JoAnn-Site/Sites-joann-project-catalog/default/v1406017009435/images/hi-res/project/pdf/5042825P95.pdf


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

What a beautiful afghan. Thanks.


----------



## Revita (Jul 24, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very pretty and great colors. Thanks!


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

you are all very welcome, enjoy the pattern and happy knitting.


----------



## queenb13 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing. It is beautiful. This is the only one I've seen that I really like. I will definietly try to make this one.
Queenb13


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

queenb13 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing. It is beautiful. This is the only one I've seen that I really like. I will definietly try to make this one.
> Queenb13


your very welcome, I love to share patterns I find that I think others might enjoy.

Happy knitting.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Indeed! Thank you!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks for sharing, very nice


----------



## Faithful (Oct 4, 2012)

I have made this pattern for a set of matching booties,sweater and hat along with the baby blanket. It is easy and looks great with the complementary colors. It's a Bernat pattern. 
Great Job and nice colors!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

love the colors!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I love this pattern - it has always been one of my favorites - also known as "Ballband" - I use it a lot for towels and wash/face cloths.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Very nice pattern. Thank you for sharing it. I like the idea to use the pattern for towels and dish cloths.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lovely blanket, thank you for sharing the pattern


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

ooh, that is pretty!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Very pretty! Thank you.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi! Thanks for posting this. I have never done this patttern. I think that it might be fun and so I saved this in my blankets K & C folder.


----------



## samuelcma (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Terrific pattern, thanks for sharing!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Was a backing added to this?


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

flohel said:


> Was a backing added to this?


I don't know, since I didn't make the blanket. Just came across the pattern and thought others might enjoy making it.

So I shared the link to the pattern.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Thought this was pretty and others might enjoy the pattern
> 
> Autumn Bricks Knit Blanket
> 
> http://demandware.edgesuite.net/aamm_prd/on/demandware.static/Sites-JoAnn-Site/Sites-joann-project-catalog/default/v1406017009435/images/hi-res/project/pdf/5042825P95.pdf


Gorgeous afghan! So many possibilities with colors on this nice afghan.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I can see myself making that. Thanks for the link


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

pretty thanks


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

I like it. Nice work.


----------

